# طلب مساعدة عن انواع البياض



## arch_arch (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الي اعضاء المنتدي الكرام ارجو منكم المساعدة في البحث عن كتب او صورعن انواع البياض

الدخلي والخارجي والدهانات المختلفة فمن يستطع المساعدة بكتب او صور تبين طريقة عمل انواع

البياض المختلفة او بفيديو يشرح تنفيذ اعمال البياض في الموقع او المساعدة بروابط لها صله

بهذا الموضوع فله جزيل الشكر...................

ولكم اعضاء المنتدي جزيل الشكر..........................


----------



## arch_arch (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الي اعضاء المنتدي الكرام اين المشاركات


----------



## arch_arch (2 ديسمبر 2007)

:33: .....................


----------



## arch_arch (2 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اعضاء المنتدي ارجو منكم المساعدة علي وجه السرعة .............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوي بدون الحاجة لموضوع لو انك فقط بحثت في محرك المنتدى تلقى كثييييييييييييييير نتايج وهذي ابرزها


-هذا كله من المنتدى-1- بحث نظري عن الدهانات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30225&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E5%C7%E4%C7%CA

2-الدهانات انواعها -عيوبها وعلاجها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73666&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E5%C7%E4%C7%CA

3- اعمال التشطيبات -من ضمنها الدهانات-
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=52227&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E5%C7%E4%C7%CA

4-فصول في علم الدهانات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17946&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E5%C7%E4%C7%CA

5-الدهانات الخارجية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64229&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E5%C7%E4%C7%CA

سلام


----------



## arch_arch (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .............

قبل ان افتح الروابط اقدم لك خالص الشكر الاخت هنادي الصدقية وان انشاء الله نساعدك عند طلب

المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرا................


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

التشطيبات 
<LI class=toclevel-1>2 تشطيب الحوائط والأسقف 
<LI class=toclevel-2>2.1 البياض
<LI class=toclevel-3>2.1.1 تركيب أعمال النجاره والكهرباء أثناء عمل طبقات البياض <LI class=toclevel-3>2.1.2 البياض الداخلى <LI class=toclevel-3>2.1.3 البياض الخارجى <LI class=toclevel-3>2.1.4 أنواع البياض الخارجي 
2.1.5 عيوب البياض

2.2 الكسوات
<LI class=toclevel-1>3 مواقع خارجية //
*[تحرير] التشطيبات*

هى عمليه نهو أوجه الحوائط ولاأرضيات والأسقف والأسطح للمبنى حيث تتحدد حسب نوع المواد المنفذه بها والمعالجه الخاصه بها أيضا وتعتبر التشطيبات هام جدا للمبنى لأنها السطح الظاهرى للمنظور في كل أجزاء المبنى سواء الداخلى منها أو الخارجى
واختيار مواد التشطيبات المناسبه للمبنى تتحدد بعدة عوامل اهمها التكلفه وتأثير التنسيق المعمارى ومظهره النسجى ومقاومته للرطوبه أو الحريق أو الصوت ومدى عمره الأفتراضى ومقاومته للكشط أو الحك ومكوناته إلى ذلك كما إلى ذلك ان هذه التشطيبات تتأثر بدرجه كبيره بالأختيار الشخصى والخبره المهنيه والتذوق الفنى لمواد التشطيب ونوع المبنى وبما ان التشطيبات تعتبر واجهه المبنى المرئى لذلك فان تفاصيل التصميمات التنفيذيه للمبنى وطريقه تشييدها على أصول الأسس الفنيه تعتبر هامه جدا وتتقسم التشطيبات إلى عده أنواع تبعا لأجزاء المبنى فمنها ما يختص بالحوائط أو الأرضيات أو الأسقف أو الأسطح وفيما يلى التفاصيل الهامه لكل منها على حدة

*[تحرير] تشطيب الحوائط والأسقف*

توجد مواد كثيرة لتشطيب الحوائط والأسقف للمبانى وسنستعرض كلا من البياض والكسوات نظرا لأهميته الكبيره في تشييد المبانى

*[تحرير] البياض*

يعتبر البياض من أقدم مواد التشطيب فقد أستعمل بياض الجبس في عصر قدماء المصريين كذلك استعمله الأغريق والرومان كثيرا في مبانيهم يتكون البياض عاده من ثلالثه طبقات :

طبقه الطرطشه وهى طبقه تحضيريه للاسطح .
طبقه البطانه.
طبقه الظهاره.

تتكون طبقه الطرطشه الأبتدائيه للبياض من مونه لبانى للأسمنت والرمل بنسبه 350كج أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل مضافا اليه المياه الكافيه كما يبجب المداومه على رش هذه الطرطشه بالماء لمده 3 أيام قبل وضع طبقه البطانه عليها

يبداغ عمل طبقه البطانه على أسطح الحوائط والأسقف بضبط مستوى سطحها وذلك بعمل البؤج والأوتار عليهما وع زاولى أركان الحجرات والسقف باستعمال زاويه التربيعهوالبؤج عباره عن مكعبات مصنوعه من الجبس المعجون بزبد الجيرثم تضبط جميعها في مستوى واحد باستعمال ميزان المياه ثم توصل ببعضها بعمل الأوتار بمونه البطانه كما تملا هذه الفراغات بين الأوتار بمونه اليطانه

تعمل البطانه عاده من سمك واحد ونص سم في المتوسط وتوضع على الحوائط والإسقف بواسطه المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره وتمشط بالمنجافيرا لعمل خربشه أفقيه على أسطح البطانه بعمق حوالى 3مم وتبعد عن بعضها حوالى 5سم وذلك لتعشيقها مع طبقه الظهاره التى ستأتى فوقها.

توضع طبقه الظهاره فوق طبقه البطانه المذكوره وتفرد عليها بسمك نصف سم في المتوسط وذلك بأستعمال المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره أو تمس بالبروه حسب نوع تشطيب البياض المطلوب مع مراعاه ترك مسافه مناسيه أسفل الحوائط تقدر بحوالى 15سم بدون بياض حيث يتم تقطيبهابعد تركيب الأرضيات ثم وضع الوزارات عليها .
ويراعى عاده عند اختيار نوع البطانه والظهاره للمبانى ان تكون ملبائمه للأسطح المستعمله وظروف البيئه الموجود فيها وعلى ذلك تراعى كثافه البياض وقوته من حيث التمدد والأنكماش في فتره الشك والجفاف. وتمتاز كل خلطه من خلطات البياض من غيرها فيما يلى :

الخلطات التى أساسها الأسمنت والجير المائى تمتاز ببطئها في التصلب.
الخلطات التى أساسها الجير المخلوط بالجبس تمتاز بأن وجود الجبس يساعد على التمدد الخلطه عند الشك ويقلل من أنكماش الجير عند الجفاف.
*[تحرير] تركيب أعمال النجاره والكهرباء أثناء عمل طبقات البياض*


تركيب حلوق النجاره للأبواب والشبابيك في المبنى بمجرد الانتهاء من عمل البؤج والاوتارلبطانه البياض فتثبت حلوقها عاده بالكانات الحديديه بالحوائط مع ضبطها بميزان المياه ويساعد على ذلك تثبيت الدفينه الخشبيه

كذلك يجب تركيب جمبع الخوايير اللازمه لتثبيت الوزرات والكرانيش والشناكل ومواسير الكهرباء الترنشات والبواتات وعلب المفاتيح الكهربائيه مع التحبيش عليها قبل عمل ظهاره البياض مع تسويه أوجهها مع سطح البؤج الموجوده.

وبعد عمل طبقه الظهاره تركب البرور للأبواب والشبابيك لتغطيه وصلات الاتصال بين الدفينه والحلق والدفينه والبياض مما يعطيها جمالا ورونقا أفض بعد التشطيب.

ثم بعد ذلك تركب الوزرات والكرانيش وأغطيه البواتات وابلمفاتيح والبرايزالكهربائيه بالاضافه إلى عمل التقطيبات والتلرميمات اللازمه للأجزاء التى سبق تركها بدون بياض وتعمل بنفس المونه التى استعملت
و ينقسم البياض الى تلنبيمنب

*[تحرير] البياض الداخلى*


بياض التخشين.
بياض المصيص.
بياض على خشب بغدادلى.
بياض الموريتا.
بياض رخام الأسبستوس.
بياض الأسفال والوزرات.
بياض بالأسمنت الأبيض (كينز).
بياض موزايكو.
البياض الأسمنتى العازل للمياه.
بياض الباريوم.
بياض عازل للحرارة.
بياض مقاوم للحريق.
بياض ماص للصوت.
بياض الأسقف.
بياض على شبك معدنى.
*[تحرير] البياض الخارجى*

أهم أنواع البياض الخارجى الشائع الاستعمال هو بياض الفطيسه وبياض الطرطشه للواجهات وبياض الأسمنت للأسفال الخارجيه والبياض بمونه الحجر الصناعى .

*[تحرير] أنواع البياض الخارجي*


بياض فطيسه.تستعمل للحوائط الخارجيه والأجزاء الهامه من الحوائط الداخليه وهو يشبه لونا الأحجار الطبيعيه وينقسم إلى : *بياض الفطيسه الجبسيه. *بياض الفطيسه الاسمنتيه.
بياض طرطشه اسمنتيه.
بياض اسمنتى.
بياض حجر صناعى.
بياض تراتزو.
بياض اسكاليولا.
*[تحرير] عيوب البياض*


بياض مسموم: بياض روجع سطحه بالبروه.
بياض مخدم: بياض ناعم جدا مخدوم بالبروه.
بياض تربيه: بياض متربى وسمكه أكبر من اللازم.
بياض مفوش: بياض يحتوى على نسبه كبيره من الجير لم يستكمل اطفاءه أو وجودصرفان كثيرة في المونه.
بياض مطبل: بياض موضوع على بكانه ضعيفه ويظهر ذلك بحدوث صوت أجوف عند الطرق على البياض وينشأالتطبيل عند عدم تماسك البياض .
بياض مقتول : بياض تم بمونه مقتوله اى بعد شك الأسمنت.
بياض منمل : بياض به شروخ رفيعه شعريه.
بياض مطقطق: بياض طعيف انفصلت طبقاته لعدم تماسكها مع البطانه.
بياض مقشر: مثل انفصال قشره من بياض الحجر الصناعى نتيجه ضعف بياض البطانه نفسها.
بياض مجزل: بياض يحدث نتيجه لعدم تجانس خلطه المونه أو عدم العنايه في التخشين أو زياده سمك البياض أو زياده نسبه الجير في الخلطه.
بياض مشرخ: يحدث نتيجه زياده نسبه الاسمنت في الخلطه أو عدم رش البياض الاسمنتى أو حدوث اجهاد في البياض مما يشكل عبئا ثقيلا على المونه أو حدوث فاصل خلف البياض كما يحدث بين الخرسانه المسلحه والمبانى الملاصقه لها
بياض مزهر:بياض يظهر فيه بودره بيضاء لعدم رش حوائط الطوب قبل البياض ويحدث نتيجه لوجود نسب زائده من كبريتات الصوديوم أو الماغنسيوم أو خليط منهما وجميعا قابل للذوبان وينتقل من مختلف الطبقات إلى السطح الظاهرى نتيجه لعوامل الرطوبه وقد يسمى تمليح أو تحيير أو تسليخ
* الكسوات*

هى حوائط النهو الظاهرى التى تكسو حوائط المبنى الأصليه حيث الغرض الأساسى لعملها هو اخفاء الحوائط الأصليه مع كسبها منظر أفضل . ويوجد أشكال وأنواع مختلفه من مواد كسوات المبانى مثل طوب الواجهات أو حجر الواجهات أو الرخام أو البلاطات الخرسانيه للوجهات أو الألواح المعدنيه . وقد يطلق على حوائط واجهات أو حوائط تكسيه أو حشوات تكسيه. يجب ربط عناصر كسوات الواجهات مع بعض بالاضافه إلى ربطها بالحائط الاصلى وذلك باستعمال الأربطه الخاصه مثل الكانات أو الكاويلات المعدنيه أو الغنفاريات التى قد يطلق عليها ديل اليمامه أو الزوانات أو التعشيقات المختلفه أو اللحام


----------



## arch_arch (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اقدم لك خالص الشكر اخت حسناء علي هذة المشاركة الرائعة واتمني لو ان لديك صور ع توضح هذا 

الكلام اكون لك شاكر.............

وجزاك الله خيرا..............


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندسة هنادي على تجميع هذه الروابط في هذا الموضوع للافادة


----------



## hermione (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا مجهود رائع


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ياخوي هو بحث يخطوات بسيطة لكن وفقك الله 

نحن لم نتعلم البحث ولكن تعلمنا الطلب

وفقط الله


----------



## هشام القصبي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

و لكن اين تقنيات تركيب الواجهات التي اشرت اليها


----------



## a_a6652002 (31 مارس 2011)

انا عايزة اشارك بموضيع قد تكون مفيدة للبعض بس مش عارفة اذاى ممكن حد يقولى اذاى عشان عندى حاجات بجد عايزة افيد بيها كل اللى محتاجها


----------

